# pendant / durant / au cours de / lors de



## RASF_Br

Bonjour,

Mon doute ici est: quand est-ce qu'on peut remplacer les prepositions 'pendant' et 'durant' pour l'expression 'au cours de'?

Mon livre d'exercices de grammaire, par exemple, me montre que dans les phrases:

"Il y a eu un incident pendant la réunion des ministres" et
"Durant l'été 99, Paris a atteint plusieurs fois la cote d'alerte de pollution"

le remplacement est possible, mais pas dans:

"Ils ont demenagé pendant les vacances" ou
"Ils ne garderons pas leur petit-fils durant les vacances de Pâques"

Quelle est la différence entre ces usages?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

Je ne vois pas de différence ! 
Tout au plus, "durant" me semble insister un peu plus sur la durée, sur le temps écoulé, alors que "pendant" indique simplement la simultanéité... 

_Ils ont déménagé durant les vacances_ : on pourrait comprendre que pendant toute la durée des vacances, ils ont déménagé tous les jours, sans cesse.... mais c'est vraiment subtil ! En fait, je crois qu'on pourrait très bien le dire. Moi, ça ne me choquerait pas 

_Ils ne garderont pas leur petit-fils durant les vacances de Pâques._
Je ne vois pas du tout pourquoi ta grammaire te dit que ce n'est pas correct de remplacer par "pendant"...


----------



## RASF_Br

D'auprès la grammaire, le remplacement de "pendant" pour "durant" (et le contraire) est possible dans tous les examples donnés, mais le remplacement de ces deux mots pour "au cours de", dans les deux derniers examples, ne serait pas correct ou recommandé.

C'est, donc, l'usage de "au cours de" que je ne comprends pas! À votre avis, a-t-il quelque différence entre "au cours de" et "pendant"?

Merci en avance.


----------



## itka

C'est un peu plus lourd mais ça me semble tout aussi possible :

_Ils ont déménagé au cours des vacances de Pâques
Ils gardent leur petit-fils au cours des vacances de Pâques

_Ca me paraît correct. Peut-être quelqu'un d'autre le sentira autrement ?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonsoir,
Je ne comprends pas la  différence que fait le livre de grammaire. "Au cours de" est synonyme de "pendant" et durant", mais l'expression est plus lourde et plus insistante. Personnellement, je ne l'emploierais ni dans la première ni dans la dernière:

"Il y a eu un incident au cours de la réunion des ministres"
"Ils ne garderont pas leur petit-fils au cours des vacances de Pâques"

La présence de "de" et "des" qui se suivent alourdit les phrases qui sont néanmoins correctes. Ce n'est pas le cas dans les autres phrases où on peut utiliser "au cours de".


----------



## Francois114

Je me fais l'avocat du diable (et du livre de RASF) : pour moi c'est une question de "style". Tous ces mots sont plus ou moins synonymes mais "au cours de " me semble réservé au style narratif écrit (histoire, compte rendu journalistique, etc.), ce que confirme la nature des exemples donnés dans l'exercice.

Par exemple, je trouverais normal d'écrire dans une lettre pour demander une aide sociale : "Nous avons dû faire garder nos enfants plusieurs fois au cours des dernières vacances, etc."


----------



## tie-break

Je signale aussi un quatrième synonyme: tout au long de.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de lire Évitez de dire... Dites plutôt de Bernard Laygues et voici ce qu´il affirme de durant/pendant:


> - Évitez de dire l´accouchement a eu lieu durant la nuit
> - Dite plutôt l´accouchement a eu lieu pendant la nuit... Durant pour une action ou un état qui dure autant que cette période...


 
Je suis d´accord en principe mais je trouve l´exemple particulièrement mal choisi car un accouchement *peut* durer un nuit entière, le fait ne se réduisant pas au seul moment de la venue au jour du bébé.

Qu´en pensez-vous?

Au revoir


----------



## tie-break

Oui, c'est vrai tu as bien raison  
Pourtant si on me disait "l'accouchement a eu lieu durant la nuit" je n'arriverais pas à comprendre qu'on se réfère à une femme qui a souffert une nuit entière avant de mettre au jour son bébé..
Par contre si c'était "l'accouchement a eu lieu durant *toute *la nuit" ce serait bien plus evident    et là, il n'y aurait pas de doute.


----------



## Mary Silva

Peut-on dire:
Auras-tu des examens "durant" la semaine?
ou doit-on utiliser:
Auras-tu des examens "pendant" la semaine?

Il me semble que la différence soit simplement le registre, soutenu lors de l'utilisation de "durant", mais je n'en suis pas sûre.

Aidez-moi, s'il vous plaît! Les grammaires et dicos ne sont pas clairs...


----------



## janpol

Bonjour,
La différence est assez mince. 
D'abord, on peut dire : "Il a attendu durant 3 heures" ou "il a attendu 3 heures durant". On ne peut pas dire : il a attendu 3 heures pendant".
"durant" exprime davantage la... durée : Ces 2 pays se firent la guerre DURANT un demi siècle"  "pendant" indique davantage un moment précis, une portion limitée d'un laps de temps. C'est PENDANT cette guerre qu'eut lieu la célèbre bataille de....."
Mais dans la pratique, on a tendance à considérer ces deux mots comme équivalents tout en utilisant "durant" dans un registre plus soutenu.
Il y a des situations où l'on utilise "pendant" et où "durant" serait tout à fait exclu : "Pendant que tu es là, aide-moi à faire ce travail"...


----------



## LV4-26

D'accord avec janpol
Mary Silva, ton intuition était la bonne. Je te conseille vivement d'utiliser _pendant_ plutôt que _durant_, surtout à l'oral.


----------



## Jean1985

En l'occurrence, pour parler de manière plus soutenue, j'emploierais "durant".


----------



## itka

LV4-26 said:


> Mary Silva, ton intuition était la bonne. Je te conseille vivement d'utiliser _pendant_ plutôt que _durant_, surtout à l'oral.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord.
Il faut comprendre _«durant»_ mais il n'est pas indispensable de l'utiliser. Même dans un registre soutenu _«pendant»_ convient parfaitement.


----------



## Montaigne

"Durant" indique une continuité de durée alors que "pendant" concerne un espace de temps au cours duquel un événement se produit ponctuellement sans l'occuper totalement.
La nuance n'a rien à voir avec le niveau de langage.


----------



## janpol

Tout à fait d'accord. C'est d'ailleurs ce que j'ai dit au cours de la nuit dernière mais à cette différence s'ajoute le fait que ces deux mots n'appartiennent pas au même registre : je pense ne jamais entendre "durant"- ni l'utiliser moi-même oralement (?) -, cela revient à dire qu'à l'oral, il y a confusion entre les emplois de ces deux mots et qu'on utilise "pendant" là où l'on attendrait logiquement "durant" (au regard de ce qui a été dit sur la signification de ces deux mots) car on peut difficilement imaginer que l'on n'a jamais l'occasion de parler d'une action qui se développe sur une certaine durée.


----------



## Mary Silva

Voilà, ce genre de subtilité et d'écart entre l'oral et l'écrit ne sont pas dits dans les grammaires... et ne le peuvent, d'ailleurs, tellement les langues sont vivantes et complexes.
Comme je suis à des milliers de kilomètres de la France et de vous, francophones, 
je suis très contente d'avoir trouvé ce forum!
De plus, je pense que ce sera intéressant de passer vos "doutes" et vos "hésitations" à mes élèves...
Merci!


----------



## renoirbleu

Gentillement, je vous donne une autre phrase par exemple.

_Après avoir tiré six missiles à courte portée *au cours de la semaine*, Pyongyang a menacé de prendre des mesures de "légitime défense" en cas de sanctions de l'ONU._

29.05.2009 LEMONDE.FR avec AFP, Reuters, AP​


----------



## Nanon

tie-break said:


> Je signale aussi un quatrième synonyme: tout au long de.



C'est peut-être là que le livre de grammaire cherche à faire une distinction, un peu tirée par les cheveux, il est vrai.
_Tout au long de_ indique que les deux évènements simultanés ont la même durée dans le temps, alors que _au cours de_ marque des évènements qui peuvent être de durée différente.

À comparer :
Tout au long du conseil des ministres, il y a eu des incidents.
Au cours du conseil des ministres, il y a eu un incident.

Tout au long de l'été 1999, Paris a atteint le seuil de pollution (autrement dit : n'en est jamais descendu).
Au cours de l'été 1999, Paris a atteint (une ou plusieurs fois) le seuil de pollution.​Mais en ce qui concerne _durant, pendant_ ou _au cours de_, je crains que le livre d'exercices de grammaire de RASF_Br ne soit un peu trop catégorique.


----------



## yramirezc

Quelles sont les différences et les similarités à l'utilisation de "pendant", "durant", "lors de" et "au cours de" ?


----------



## Meiboombouwer

Les termes "pendant", "durant", "lors de", "au cours de" etc.. sont assez synonymes et s'emploient toujours avec un nom. (ex: _il est venu me voir pendant la fête_). Les différences sont subtiles et le choix dépendra du contexte mais dans l'ensemble, ils veulent dire la même chose.

Cela répond-il à votre question?


----------



## yramirezc

Merci. J'ai encore une doute. Est-ce que le choix dépend-il de la formalité de ce qu'on écrit ou non?


----------



## Meiboombouwer

Oui, c'est possible. Par exemple 'lors de' est plus lourd/formel/littéraire que 'pendant'. Mais ce n'est pas le seul critère de choix.

Donnez-nous votre phrase et nous pourrons vous aider a choisir le mot qui convient.


----------



## yramirezc

Merci beaucoup. Je n'ai exactement une phrase, mon doute était plutôt général.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

Lisez ces deux phrases svp :

Qu'est-ce que t'as fait pendant l'été ?
Qu'est-ce que t'as fait durant l'été ?


Je sais qu'il y a certainement des différences entre "pendant" et "durant" mais, franchement dans ce cas-là, je n'en trouve aucune !
Aurais-je raison ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Iman 

Je ne vois pas vraiment de différence entre les deux. (pendant est peut-être plus usuel que durant...).

À noter que "t'as" est une forme informelle pour "tu as".


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ai tout de même l'impression que "durant" est un peu plus soutenu que "pendant".
Et plus naturellement, je dirais simplement :
*"Tu as fait quoi cet été ?"*


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, *en principe*, il faudrait employer _durant_ pour des durées et _pendant_ comme synonyme d'_au cours de_.

_Pendant_ est donc préférable à _durant_ dans la phrase d'Iman, sauf dans l'éventualité improbable où il s'agirait de quelque chose ayant duré tout l'été.

_Qu'est-ce que tu as fait pendant l'été?
_


----------



## Giulia1986

Bonjour,

Est-ce que les prépositions "lors" et "pendant" expriment forcément une durée? 

Si je dis "Pendant/lors la deuxième guerre mondiale, une nouvelle loi a été abrogée ..." est-ce que cela exprime forcément une durée? 

Je pourrais imaginer l'employer synonyme de "dans": "Dans la deuxième guerre mondiale".

Pour moi, "pendant" signifie aussi "À un certain moment pendant la deuxième guerre mondiale"..

Qui peut m'aider?


----------



## lingpil

Bonjour Giulia,

attention au différent usage des préposition en allemand et en français. "Dans" me semble être bel et bien faux dans ce contexte. Moi, je préfère ici "lors". Lors de la Seconde Guerre mondiale (un terme historique), une nouvelle loi a été abrogée. Je crois que "pendant" se dit aussi, mais "lors de" me semble être plus naturel. D'après mon sens de la langue française "lors de" est plus approprié pour parler d'un événement ponctuel qui s'est passé au cours d'un événement au second plan.


----------



## Giulia1986

J'ai lu vos exemples.. Cela me semble tout à fait compréhensible.

Sinon, je doute toujours sur certaines phrases. Par exemple:

Il est venu à Paris ce jour-là 
Il est venu à Paris pendant ce jour-là

Il y avait quelqu'un qui me l'a marqué et m'a enlevé un point pour la deuxième phrase..


----------



## Maître Capello

Le _pendant_ est superflu dans votre dernier exemple et rend la phrase peu naturelle, mais il n'est pas incorrect à proprement parler.

Sinon, remarquez qu'en théorie _pendant_ ne devrait pas indiquer une durée (contrairement à _durant_), mais être synonyme de _lors de, au cours de_.


----------



## lingpil

Puisque je me suis déjà rendu à la fosse aux lions de la grammaire française, allons-y.
Pour moi, "ce jour-là" est une donnée de temps bien exacte. Comme si on disait: "Il est venu à Paris à deux heures." Donc, "ce jour" n'est pas vu comme un événement durant. En revanche, je crois qu'il n'y aurait pas de problème avec "Il est venu/arrivé pendant la journée."


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Il est venu à Paris pendant ce*s* jour*s*-là_ est parfaitement possible, pour dire que la personne est arrivée et repartie de Paris pendant la période considérée, peu importe le durée exacte de son propre séjour. C'est un peu subtil, mais ici la langue peut se le permettre car ses usages sont très clairs : si la personne n'était pas repartie avant la fin de la période (ces jours-là), on aurait seulement dit qu'elle était arrivée à Paris pendant ces jours-là, ce qui satisfait au caractère ponctuel avec _pendant_ rappelé par Maître Capello : à un certain moment de ces jours-là, la personne est arrivée à Paris. En effet on ne dit rien de la durée de son séjour, la formulation laisse seulement entendre, mais très clairement, que la même personne était encore à Paris quand ces jours-là prirent fin. Si on dit, sans autre précision, qu'une personne est venue à Paris pendant ces jours-là, on veut dire qu'elle y est arrivée et qu'elle en est repartie à deux moments compris dans ces jours-là : c'est bien deux faits ponctuels, l'arrivée et le départ, qui sont indiqués, et non pas, directement, la durée. Bien sûr, par déduction on comprend qu'il y eut donc un séjour d'une certaine durée, mais c'est seulement par déduction. 

En théorie, on pourrait dire qu'_une personne est venue à Paris pendant tel jour_, ce qui signifierait qu'elle y est arrivée à une certaine heure et qu'elle en est repartie à une autre heure. Mais en pratique on évite de dire ainsi, car il est beaucoup plus simple de dire qu'_elle est passée à Paris ce jour-là_.


----------



## lingpil

Merci beaucoup pour cette explication très détaillée. En effet, la fine différence que "est venu" peut inclure le départ, contrairement à "est arrivé", m'a complètement échappé. Et après tous les commentaires utiles ici je n'oublierai plus jamais que "pendant" n'est qu'un synonyme de "lors de".


----------

